# FET BFP´s



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi there !!!

does anyone have any positive stories for me ? i am on day 7 of my 2ww and i feel no different to normal......... i had medicated FET with AH, 2 grade A embies transferred. i was hoping for some kind of sign that my embies have implanted.... nothing though   

please help, i am going out of my mind   

bell xxx


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello

I'm currently pregnant from a FET, a friend has just given birth to twins after a FET and another is 30 weeks pregnant from a FET, in fact I don't know anyone who is pregnant from a fresh cycle although they say statistically the fresh are more likely to be successful.  As for symptoms, these seem to vary from person to person - I personally felt my period coming and the mother to twins felt nothing pretty much throughout her pregnancy.

Wishing you all the best    

x


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Bell,

The 2ww is really hard! Don't expect too much too soon, seven days is very, very early to have any kind of signs, symptoms etc. I know how hard it is to over analyze every little twinge, so I'm not gonna tell you to try and relax etc, cause you won't be able too!

What I will say though is every cycle is different. I had two negs and two positives from FET and I could never tell what was going to happen.
One of the positives I had implantation bleeding at about day 11, the other I had nothing. I had AF type pains through all of them, although the positive which continued into a healthy pregnancy, was the worst one for pains.
So you see, it's hard to guage.

Just look after yourself, pamper yourself (coz you really deserve it   ) and try and be patient.
And try not to test early!

FET does work so keep that in mind  .

Good luck,
Claire x


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Bell

I am 7+2 wks pregnant from a single frozen blastocyst (medicated)!!

I am due for my first scan tomorrow!

We had a fresh cycle in December which sadly didn't work and all we had left was our one frozen embryo, which we went back for in March.

The moral of the story is that medicated FET does work and it only takes one!

Keeping everything crossed for you   

Mandellen xx


----------



## mooer (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey Bell,

I am currently 9wks+6 from medicated FET following an unsuccessful ICSI last November.  My embies were frozen on day 3 and transferred just a few hours after thawing.  I felt like you during the 2ww - ie not much in the way of symptoms apart from sore boobs and no sign of an implantation bleed.

Good luck!
Amanda
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Just had twins after a blast FET!


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Bell

Hang in there....keep thinking    I have just also had a bfp from fet  YAY!!! it can & does work.

As for signs  they really do differ from one to another.. like the others I had cramping.. (look up the cramping thread on the tww thread)  also no implantation bleed though with my icsi  Bfp  &  I had IB on day 11 too. so .. mmmmm

Good luck  sounds crap but try not to go to    

A xxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
    Thanks to all your replies to Bell, they've given me positive thoughts as well! 
I haven't been posting much but i am on my 2ww as well, i had ET on Saturday. I am on a natural FET. 
Been having niggles since its been done, i believe its the cyclogest as i don't normally have pain, just the day or two during ovulation and then it passes. I'm on here every day to read how everybody is getting on. Addicted would be the word!! 
Anyway good luck to all on there 2ww and I'm so pleased so many go on to get a BFP, to those who don't who I'm one of them so far, don't give up and you never know it might just be us next time!. 
Suzanne xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's a sticky thread at the top of this board called "FET Successes" which you may like to have a read of.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85430.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hey girls,
Just wanted to join you.
It's so nice to hear about positive bfp stories.
Does anyone know when implantation bleed would occur with day 6 blasts. I was told it could be a few days after transfer (I had nothing) or closer to when AF is due (I had a light beige discharge this morning) but wonder whether this isn't just AF showing up (I am due to test this Friday the 18th). I had implantation bleed with both my previous pregnancies...so, not feeling too positive this time, unless I count todays as that, which I don't think it was...
Sorry for waffling, but any thoughts appreciated...
mx
PS - I feel very 'unpregnant'...but then I can't say I actually remember what the early days feel like


----------



## Jayel (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope it's ok if I join in?

I had ET yesterday, 1 X 1 cell and 1 X 4 cell. Already been having period-like cramps, although I know I had those last time round with my BFP. 

It's so mad how you become so aware of every twinge and sensation, but it definitely is different for everyone so there's no point in trying to guess either way and driving yourself mad.

We were so lucky to be blessed with our baby boy with our ICSI cycle, wondering if I can ever be so lucky again. It's also hard because last time I literally did nothing during 2WW and just rested - now I'm carting around a 2 stone toddler!! Does anyone know if that can effect your chances? I feel like everytime I pick him up I'm straining and maybe harming the embies.

Anwhow, good luck to everyone out there 

XXX


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi everyone.. 

 Mrs Shaw.. be positive.

Jayel.. I felt exactly the  same as you. I had a successful icsi 1st attempt .. dd May 2007 & have just completed med fet.. mch 2008
& am 6 weeks pgnt.. (scan tues) so stay positive... it's still early day's for me & i still won't beleive it until the scan. but it can happen & i am also carting round a little heavy munchkin..

so good luck  
ps when i went into my fet I was very neg about the whole thing as 1 i felt very guilty.. & two i thought there is no way this can work! .. But you know what ever happens we are very very lucky & i count my lucky stars every day..


----------



## Jayel (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

thanks Anekeuk - it's great  to have someone in same situation - and a huge congratulations to you on your amazing news!! Fingers crossed everything continues perfectly for you!! 

What you said is so true - I constantly thank my lucky stars and completely know how blessed we are to have our perfect boy. I also do feel guilty because we are so blessed and I know so many other ladies are desperate for their 1st little miracle. I never thought I would be so stressed about it this time round, but once you're in it nothing can stop the emotions - and the drugs certainly don't help that!

Anyhow thanks again for your reply and best of luck for a lovely healthy pregnancy

Jenny xx


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi ladies i had my fet on Monday with 2 5day blast.  I'm like everyone else, all day i'm trying to see if i'll get any kind of sign that something is going on inside of there but nothing but CRAMPS.  I'm a little worried because i got a call today saying my estrogen level had went down a little since Monday so they had me start on estrogen patches also so, i'm officially taking every medicine that was prescribed to me.  Estrogen patches (2).  Estrogen tablets 2 3times a day, progesterone injections 2cc and progesterone tablets 1 4times a day.  There's nothing else to take so these levels had better go back up and stay.  My progesterone was fine it was just the estrogen.  I was also looking for the implantation bleeding.  I went to see one of my co-workers today who did IVF 2 years ago and was successful the first time with twins and asked her today about the IB and she said she did but it was later on.  She said right before test day she noticed she came down with a cold or allergies or something and she did have cramping so, like you ladies have said everyones different.  I    for everyone in there 2ww and please do the same for me.


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

update, after blood draw this morning they still have me on everything.  They just took my progesterone amount down to 1cc instead of 2cc's.  At least i know i'm obviously getting enough progesterone.  Nothing was said about the estrogen so the patches must've done the job.


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I cant believe it but i got a   this morning following a negative yesterday.... going for my blood test tomorrow   

bell xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

oh bell26 thats lovely am so pleased for you


----------

